# Liebes-Aus für Blake Lively und Leonardo DiCaprio



## beachkini (4 Okt. 2011)

​

Titanic-Star und "Gossip-Girl" sind wieder Single: Die US-Schauspieler haben sich nach fünfmonatiger Romanze getrennt.

Hollywood-Star Leonardo DiCaprio (36) und "Gossip-Girl“-Schauspielerin Blake Lively (24) haben sich nach einer fünfmonatigen Romanze getrennt. Dies bestätigten die Sprecher der Schauspieler am Dienstag der US-Zeitschrift "Us Weekly“. Die beiden würden aber weiterhin "Freunde bleiben“, zitierte das Promi-Portal "Usmagazine.com“ aus der Mitteilung.

Seit ihrem gemeinsamen Auftritt beim Filmfestival von Cannes im Mai machten die beiden als Hollywoods neues heißes Paar Schlagzeilen. Sie wurden in Venedig, New York und im kalifornischen Disneyland von Paparazzi fotografiert. Im August war Lively ("Green Lantern“) für ein langes Wochenende nach Australien gejettet, wo DiCaprio für den Film "The Great Gatsby“ vor der Kamera stand.

Der "Inception“-Star hatte sich kurz vor seiner Bekanntschaft mit Lively von seiner langjährigen Freundin, dem Model Bar Refaeli aus Israel, endgültig getrennt. Sie waren fünf Jahre ein Paar.


----------



## beachkini (6 Okt. 2011)

die neue is wohl das model Alyce Crawford (21) aus australien


----------



## Punisher (5 Juli 2012)

wie gewonnen so zerronnen


----------

